# Stomach or chest noises?



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

How can you tell the difference between a tummy noise and a chest noise?
I can hear these little sounds coming from Delilah's insides...like little bubbles popping....is that her chest? O.O Or just her tummy?
I can't really tell by listening where it's coming from.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure how you can tell for certain as their stomachs and lungs are probably fairly close together (seeing as they're so little) but I've seen your other thread and it really sounds to me like your little girl is still sick and I'd put money on those sounds not coming from her stomach.
If you haven't already made a vet appointment for her I'd do it as soon as possible. The vet can then listen to her lungs and confirm if she sounds clear or not. It might also be an idea to print out that medication guide from the ratguide you were referred to along with the suggestions for treating difficult cases. (I've done this in the past to show the vet what other options are available and it certainly can't hurt.)
By the way I hope I'm wrong and it is just some weird tummy noise and she's absolutely fine.
Keep us posted and good luck !
Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I dunno...o.o
It's gone away now. I only hear it sometimes, and only for a few minutes and then it passes. I'm holding off on making a vet appointment, only because after that one day when she was sneezing a lot (I think it may have been allergies or something, because the sneezes were totally dry) she hasn't sneezed but maybe once or twice in a day if at all, and she's looking perfectly fine.
I'm watching her, though. Any sounds of congestion or any porphyrin and she's going back to the vet.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Lily used to stand up and lick the top of my ear and when she did this I used to hear the weirdest gurgling sound coming from her tummy =/ if you imagine a gurgle of your belly after you've just stuffed yourself - just how she sounded.

You can always try and see if it is linked to her breathing. My vet always tells me to watch and see if any crackles/wheezing is on the exhale or inhale - and you can usually tell. If this bubbling noise is linked to one of them - I would say it's lungs. =/ short of checking with a vet, I don't think you're gonna be able to tell for sure


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Also if that popping sound is actually coming from her sinuses then that IS a sign that she is congested....


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Her sinuses? No, it's coming from somewhere inside. xD Not her nasal passage or anything.

Ration: Thanks. ^-^ Next time I hear it I will pay attention to her breathing to see if that's when it happens.


----------

